# Questions for professional pastry chef



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello,

I am writing a research paper for a class in which I need to research a school I would be interested in attending to achieve my career goals, as well as interviewing a professional in my chosen field. If one of the baking/pastry chefs on the forum could answer these questions, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Jennifer

1. Name, Job Title, and place of employment?
2. What experience or knowledge is required to do your job?
3. How do Valencia's Competencies (think, value, communicate, act) apply
to this career?
4. What types of projects, assignments or deadlines must you meet each
day (a typical day on the job)?
5. Does your job require overtime and what is your work schedule?
Typical salary range?
6. What preparation or courses did you find necessary or helpful upon
entering the job?
7. What is the biggest challenge you encounter?


----------



## ammy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello Jennifer... This is Amy. If this name rings a bell, please reply. If it doesn't, then please disgard this message.


----------

